# Johnson Beach



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Even though the weather was wet and gloomy in most places, I decided to hit the beach anyway around after 4 P.M. Went to JB, about 15 minutes after my bait was soaking in the water. I decided to check. Just when my rig was getting close to shore, the line tugged. Needless to say, when I saw the fish. The sheephead came off. However, I managed to hook another sheephead. Also caught alot of hard-heads (one of then was a pretty good size but did not keep it). All in all, it was a good, late evening....


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

what did u use? 

would rather catch cats than catch nothing surf fishing.. my patience is thin in these conditions


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

all frozen shrimp. bait shop ran out of fleas. i was hoping to catch reds, unfortunately that did not happen....there was plenty of cats, did not keep any of it. i guess i should try it one of these days


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

i know that all my friends fry them up and eat them. i haven't tried yet but i know that they all enjoy it very much.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

i don't know which is better... pickens or jb. i've caught most surf fishers "common" fish on both places, but I have yet to catch a slot/bull at jb. most reds i've caught were all at pickens. 

i've read about ranger "harassers" at pickens, but i have to stay that late even though i have the owl pass. you hardly (or rare) hear anything about fishermens getting harassed at jb. but then again, i have not seem any moderators here post about late night fishing at jb, except for them folks with boats and camp at the end of the parks.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

I was also out at JB with my buddy. We hit the beach just before sun up and left around noon. Nothing but cats to our left and right. I think one guy got a pomp but everyone was catching the cats. So i guess I can't call it a bust but sure would've like a red or pomp. We fished double drop rigs with frozen shrimp. Raked for fleas but ended up with a crab. Hopefully it'll start getting more active in the coming weeks.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

wasnt it windy and really choppy yesterday? either way, it was a nice yesterday. it seems like the "good" times to catch is from noon till later. atleast for me, those were the times ive caught keeper fishes.


----------



## kilroy1117 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah lol the weather was definitely not the nicest. Rough waters, dark skies until about 8:30 am, and a strong wind all played against us. The cats we got were definitely in the latter part of the morning so maybe next time we just need to stick it out into those afternoon hours.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll pass on eating cats. the only fish i like eating out of the surf is whiting and slot reds. haven't tried black drum or sheepies in years so if i catch one i will throw it back, i don't want to take a fish home and cook it and then wish i had thrown it back instead of wasting a life for nothing

can't wait for the mackerel to start running, thats my favorite fish to eat.. love it!


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

definitely would not recommend black drum, the rest yes. sheephead is really nice. it is alot less oily than macks...however, one of many recipes i make with macks is sashimi (which most folks is no there cup of tea, but if one ever visits hawaii....it's better than around here). 

too bad it is kind of tough to hook slots. either way, they are a lot of fun to hook bulls or any big fish.


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

emon550 said:


> definitely would not recommend black drum, the rest yes. sheephead is really nice. it is alot less oily than macks...however, one of many recipes i make with macks is sashimi (which most folks is no there cup of tea, but if one ever visits hawaii....it's better than around here).
> 
> too bad it is kind of tough to hook slots. either way, they are a lot of fun to hook bulls or any big fish.


I tried to sashimi some spanish last year (not the best). Do you mind sharing your recipe?


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

pcolasoldier31 said:


> I tried to sashimi some spanish last year (not the best). Do you mind sharing your recipe?


i did that last year with spanish macks. filet it and thinly sliced...awesome!!

soy sauce, olive oil (option: sesame seeds)

last, with or without peppers....i like mine hot and spicy


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

emon550 said:


> i did that last year with spanish macks. filet it and thinly sliced...awesome!!
> 
> soy sauce, olive oil (option: sesame seeds)
> 
> last, with or without peppers....i like mine hot and spicy


I read somewhere about salting them first? I'll give that a try when I get some this year before I leave the area (Army says go, gotta go). I think I was slicing mine wrong when I did it....thanks Brother. 

P.S. Fresh jalapeno and habanero peppers are great w/ sashimi.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

pcolasoldier31 said:


> I read somewhere about salting them first? I'll give that a try when I get some this year before I leave the area (Army says go, gotta go). I think I was slicing mine wrong when I did it....thanks Brother.
> 
> P.S. Fresh jalapeno and habanero peppers are great w/ sashimi.


what the salt does is give a "good" clean after its been slice. just don't forget to rinse it after salting it other wise it will be too salty. 

hey, the navy told to me i had to leave a few years ago after over 10 years worth. i tried to stay in, but they would not let me. my brother in-law is currently in Afghan right now. hey man, good luck to ya


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

emon550 said:


> what the salt does is give a "good" clean after its been slice. just don't forget to rinse it after salting it other wise it will be too salty.
> 
> hey, the navy told to me i had to leave a few years ago after over 10 years worth. i tried to stay in, but they would not let me. my brother in-law is currently in Afghan right now. hey man, good luck to ya


got your brother-in-law in my thoughts and prayers, I'm just PCSing to Fort Bragg, I'll be back in the area whenever I get the time.:thumbsup:


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

the way I cook macks is you fillet them without the blood lines. 

marinade the meat in lemon, seasoning and olive oil for about 4 hours. then lay it in a pan in the oven and cook at 300 until its baked to your liking. OR you can sautee in large pan in veggie broth and slow cook in a pan with cheese, veggies, and whatever else you want to add. 

those of you that simply fry it you are wasting it.. since its an oily fish you are simply burning away the natural oils away...


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

that sounds good....i have to try that sometime


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

you should try a quick smoke w/ some apple wood chips.....brine in simple salt, lemon, pepper corns, and a wee bit of apple cider vinegar. Thin fillets don't take long at around 180°.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

pcolasoldier31 said:


> you should try a quick smoke w/ some apple wood chips.....brine in simple salt, lemon, pepper corns, and a wee bit of apple cider vinegar. Thin fillets don't take long at around 180°.


Spanish are awesome smoked!! great alternative to frying.


----------

